# CSS Kalender



## rix (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein css script Kalender für meine seite und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Also, der Klender sollte schön kompakt sein und die tage des laufenden monats anzeigen, die einzelnen tagesfelder sollte über eine mouseover funktion eine
infobox in einen anderen frame (oder bzw. ein in einem exakt positionierten bereich des bildschirms! x,y ?) öffnen, (wo z.B.: drinstehen könnte was an diesen tag ist)

da bin ich mal jetzt gespannt....

vielen Dank in voraus

.:rix:.


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Juli 2004)

Also erstensmal gibt es kein "CSS Script". Es gibt CSS und JavaScript, das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.

Und zweitens ist das hier kein Scriptearchiv, sondern eine Hilfeseite. Das läuft also folgendermassen: Du liest Tutorials durch, lernst, wie der Kram funktioniert, bastelst dir was zusammen, und wenn du dann konkrete Fragen hast, kannst du diese hier stellen. Ein "Bitte macht doch mal!" ist hier definitiv an der falschen Stelle.

http://www.hotscripts.com/


----------



## rix (17. Juli 2004)

ist es heutzutage echt so schwer  jemanden zu helfen der vielleicht nicht so viel zeit hatt 1000 seiten zu lesen aber dennoch ne vernünftige seiten bauen will?


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juli 2004)

zumindest ist das nicht schwerer als sich selbst auf die Suche zu machen....es gibt nix, was es nicht schon zur Genüge im Netz zum Runterladen gäbe.

Was du willst.....


Person A schreibt ein Skript, so wie du es brauchst
Person B sucht dir das Skript aus den Weiten des Netzes heraus
Dann brauchst du noch Person C, welche dir das einbaut....da angesichts deiner Fragestellung kaum zu erwarten ist, dass du dies selbst hinbekommst

Das hat nix mit Hilfe zu tun....

wenn du keine Lust hast, dich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen, dann lass das doch mit der Seite und setze dich in die Sonne oder so:suspekt:


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Juli 2004)

> wenn du keine Lust hast, dich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen, dann lass das doch mit der Seite und setze dich in die Sonne oder so:suspekt:


   Geiler Spruch! Den merk ich mir.

PS: Sorry für .


----------

